# Monk caught with nun’s skeleton at airport



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If I had a nickel for every time I've done this....

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70H5QH20110118


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, another story about skeletal remains and Greece. I'm sensing a trend here...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I'm dead I don't want anyone kissing my skeletal remains. Of course I doubt I'll be regarded as a saint after the life I've led.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure there's a pun to be made here, but Nun come to mind.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahaha! You crack me up, Spooky! 


Spooky1 said:


> I'm sure there's a pun to be made here, but Nun come to mind.


----------

